# Benson, Lab X Crossbreed, DOB 11.09 - Gatwick



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Benson, Lab X Crossbreed, DOB 11.09 - Gatwick



*Homing Requirements:* Benson needs a supportive family who understands his sensitive disposition and supports his confident exposure. Ideally large dog experience with positive reinforcement (rather than protective or shielding behaviour). Benson needs companionship and could live another dog. Fine with dog savvy older children. Not for cats or small furries.

*His Story:* Benson was returned to his breeder who couldnt take him back so we took him in. His fosterer with 2 staffies, 5 young children, then adopted him. This environment proved too busy for him , he was retreating. Their new accommodation wouldn't allow 3 dogs. Benson is 1 year old neutered, chipped and vax'd.

*Advert: *Benson had a highly social life with 5 young children and 2 other dogs but his instincts were 'shyness'. He was scared of brooms, vacuum cleaners, loud noises and fast movements. He benefits greatly from reassurance and needs a programme of exposure, which he missed as a pup. Benson needs a quieter household, routine and one-to-one work, respecting his sensitive nature. Benson soon bonds and adored his canine companions. A training programme without too much 'analysis' would support his emergence into adulthood. Benson is proven with children as a live-in situation but we are looking for older children.

Benson is a medium to large dog who is shy by nature and extremely loving. He is learning to gauge his own energy and has progressed greatly within our Rescue to build on his skills and general confidence levels becoming a firm favourite. He is a GREAT FRIEND needing a family. A really good boy whose chest swells when you remind him just how good he really is. Benson is a heart-melter.

"Please note this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Benson Lab Crossbreed DOB 11.09 Gatwick N Kenns on our forum to find out more about him and follow his progress.




If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just an update to say that Benson is still looking for a home and available for adoption.

If you are interested in re-homing Benson please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Susiebee, one of our volunteer walkers on Benson:

I see Benson is going to become known for being laid back. We had a chill out in the field today.










and some goofing around in the stream, he's learnt 'wait' and that I need to go down the muddy bank gingerly so he took great care of me today.










Plus a lovely soppy face as he waited for a treat.










He's such a big softie. Lovely Benson.






*Benson is dreaming of some TLC in a foster home if anyone is able to offer him a place? Please get in touch if you can help him.

If you are interested in re-homing Benson please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Video Click HERE: Walking with a Lion

*Benson is still dreaming of some TLC in a foster home if anyone is able to offer him a place? Please get in touch if you can help him.

If you are interested in re-homing Benson please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

***bump***


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Benson is now in a foster home and doing really well. Lovely that he is getting some much needed TLC in the warm instead of kennels. He just needs his forever home to come along now.










If you are interested in re-homing Benson please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

"Where is my forever home ... is it YOU"?

If you are interested in re-homing Benson please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Benson is still in foster and waiting for a forever home! Could you offer a home to Benson?

If so, please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog is still available for adoption. Could you offer them a home?

If so, please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

What a fantastic looking dog!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Bumping Benson


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

SO handsome


----------

